# will 2 males live side by side.



## chriswizz (Mar 10, 2012)

hi im after a bit of advice realy, i have 2 blue tegus both young, one is about 3ft & definatly male, i have another that i braught on a hunch was a girl ie..... shorter snout more rounded at the abdomen smaller at only 2.5 ft, i looked more like a girl than the other 2 they had in at the time, well a fiew sheds later im feeling a small lump next to the vent on 1 side only, so im now getting worried, they get along fine at the moment but i would expect this to change once they are mature enough for breeding. or am i wrong, has anyone else had any experiances of males kept together from young getting along.or do i have to make the decision of selling or swapping my much loved baby or swapping him for a female, as dont have room for another huge viv to split them up, if they start to clash.
any ones thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
this is him him/her in the pic.
http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc370/chrisswizz/IMAG00103.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## reptastic (Mar 10, 2012)

2 males will get olong fine as long as they have space, females are usually the aggresors, sounds like you may have a male


----------



## got10 (Mar 10, 2012)

Iv'e seen males getting along just fine in a large enough enclosure. Its the females that seem in my opinion to have issues . just like in humans.But if you must get rid of one the males .I would surely be more than happy to keep it safe from being bullied here in my home . lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 10, 2012)

_Male or female it could go either way. Just because you have one of each sex or two of the same doesn't mean they'll automatically get along,.. things could change at anytime.

Just something to consider since you don't have room for another enclosure._


----------



## chriswizz (Mar 10, 2012)

got10 said:


> Iv'e seen males getting along just fine in a large enough enclosure. Its the females that seem in my opinion to have issues . just like in humans.But if you must get rid of one the males .I would surely be more than happy to keep it safe from being bullied here in my home . lol


there in an 8x3 at the moment, they cuddle share the dinner bowl & every thing at the moment, it would be nice if they do stay like that, on the + side i would have 2 super jowled beasts, on the - side my breeding plans would be out of the window, thought i would bring the topic up now, to get an idea of what i could expect if i keep them together long term.
so this could be a bit of gay loving in the pic.




[/img]


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 10, 2012)

You already have my 2 cents worth about mine, :shy:


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 10, 2012)

In my own experience, I've had two things happen:

Tale biting. From what I've read and witnessed, is just a display of dominance. 

Interestingly enough, my female arg. b&w displayed this sign of dominance (not to be confused with aggression) towards my smaller male columbian by biting him on the base of his tale. She did this 3 maybe 4 times when they were first introduced then she completely stopped.

This same male, after hanging out with a smaller columbian female for months, out of the blue started biting the base of her tail. He'd also hiss and puff at her, and then like with the female arg., just stopped it altogether. 

At a minimum, some tail biting might occur accompanied by some posturing and hissing, but I don't think they'll ever be super aggressive towards each other ie; biting limbs, back of necks, chasing/harassing. 

Maybe someone with a little more expertise with housing same sex tegus can chime in to confirm but from what I've seen I think you should be ok.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice blues, where did you get them?


----------



## chriswizz (Mar 11, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> You already have my 2 cents worth about mine, :shy:


there some gorgeous tegus you have there, i take it there not that young either by the size of there jowls.




jondancer said:


> Nice blues, where did you get them?


as far as i know they were imported to germany from brazil, then got braught to the u.k from there, think theres only a handfull over here in the u.k. looks like i maybe keeping both my babies then.





jondancer said:


> Nice blues, where did you get them?


as far as i know they were imported to germany from brazil, then got braught to the u.k from there, think theres only a handfull over here in the u.k. looks like i maybe keeping both my babies then.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, these are all adults and have even bred with females during season. They were not in breeding mode at time of pics.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 11, 2012)

I have two males housed together. They get along pretty well, the first few days there was some dominant behavior but that didn't last long. I feed them separately.
I had 2 different males housed together last summer and it didn't work out so well. There was a lot of biting and mounting as they started to become more sexually mature. 
I would say its possible but be prepared to split them if need be.


----------

